# Advice/Opinions needed



## lukecas (May 10, 2011)

Hi,

Not sure if this thread is appropriate here as it concerns both education and employment. 

I would like to seek some advice and opinions from the forumers here. I am currently residing in Singapore, mid 30s, and is contemplating taking up MBA to enhance my career prospects. Due to family and work commitments, I am leaning towards taking an online MBA or Distance learning MBA. At the same time, I am also exploring the possibility to work in Australia in 2 years times.

The situation is, I am torn between doing a 

1) DL MBA from UK (better reputation and accreditations, comparatively cheaper)

2) online MBA from Australia (> expensive and less reputable)

However, option could (I am not too sure about this, hence could), potentially open me up to job opportunities in Australia, due to:

a) it's a Australia MBA and I intend to move to Australia and
b) I could potentially find more contacts and job opportunities when I am in Australia for my capstone module.

I am not sure how much truth does my assumptions hold, hence would like to seek some opinion and advice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Australians don't care much about overseas qualifications. However, if you hold MBA and no local experience, that degree will actually do more bad than good (employers will consider you overqualified and it will not be easy to get work here).


----------



## ClaudiaPolifka (May 21, 2011)

Don't go for an online MBA! If you want to find a good job afterwards, do it full-time and work part-time while studying. That's what a lot of my friends do and it works well and will significantly increase your job opportunities in Australia afterwards.


----------

